# Samsung Microwave 12v



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Hi there all you experts. I have bought a Samsung Microwave which is 12v and appears to draw 750 watts. The installation kit is like two starter cables which fit directly into the oven. My question is will I need to fit a CTEK charger to my Ravenna to cope with the additional drain on the batteries, should I fit to the leisure battery or the vehicle battery, I think the best place for fitting it is in the luton area. Any comments


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barty

Found this info on the web

Description 
Made by Samsung, the ROADMATE has many of the features found on modern domestic 12V microwave ovens.
It is equipped with an electronic timer, 3 auto. programmes, a turntable with glass plate and an LED display. 
It cooks and warms food in roughly the same time as a similar sized domestic microwave.

Specification C1531
Input power: 750 watts 
Microwave power output: 450 watts 
20L capacity 
External dimensions: 530mm W x 283mm H x 362mm D 
Weight: 15 Kg 
White finish 
This item draws approx. 65 Amps on full power. 
WARNING! This piece of equipment must be fitted directly to the vehicle's battery. Under no circumstances must it be connected to power via a lighter socket. 
May be of some help to you


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Barty said:


> My question is will I need to fit a CTEK charger to my Ravenna to cope with the additional drain on the batteries, should I fit to the leisure battery or the vehicle battery, I think the best place for fitting it is in the luton area. Any comments


Hi Barty

This unit draws a hefty 62.5 amps, and uses 10.5 ah for every 10min in use

What size is your leisure battery? 
If it is only 85ah I would upgrade to at least 120ah or even 2 x 85ah

You don't need to fit a CTEK charger unless you already have charging 
problems although it would be beneficial.

I wouldn't connect to the vehicle battery, last thing you need is a flat starter battery.

Using it in the luton is purely personal choice although the shorter the supply cables the better. 
If you need to lengthen the cable buy at least 100 amp cable and instal an inline fuse close to the battery.

Jim


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Thank you folks for your input, I thought the beast took a lot of current by the size of th cables, I have unfortunately an 85amp leisure battery, and the room available restricts me to change it (both batteries are under my seat). Another problem is actually doing the work, being disabled I have to sit on the floor and get her indoors to pass me the tools, not a good solution. Me and my big ideas!!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Barty 
Sorry to here about your disability. Perhaps you could find a local electrician who could do the job or a dealer ? It's not a big job... If you lived closer to me I would be happy to help. 

On reflection, it may well be better to sell the 12v microwave, forget about upgrading the batteries and buy a small 230volt one and use when on hook up.. 
A 600 watt (microwave power) 230v one draws about 4.5 amps.. 

You could try advertising it on here :idea: 

Jim


----------

